# Norwood LumberMate LM29



## AlasKarl (Apr 24, 2015)

Long time no see...

Friends, I am done with this










An e-mail away is a Norwood LumberMate LM29. It is available with three power options: Kohler, Briggs & Stratton, and Honda. I am just done reading dlabrie's thread http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/close-to-buying-a-lumbermate-lm29.260086/. It shows the Honda powered mill, which I like very much.

Initially the purpose of this post was to ask y'all what power unit to get, albeit I know it already 

So just tell me to quit babbling, get the Honda, and get on with it... That would really make me feel good 

Dankeschön!


----------



## babybart (Apr 24, 2015)

I vote Briggs if it is the Vanguard! I sell and service Milbank generators and they have the Vanguard engines in them and I like them very much, american made and parts network is very large. Just my opinion.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 24, 2015)

I REALLY like the Vanguard line, but they aren't made in America...

My choice would be either the Honda or Vanguard, what ever one had the most HP...

SR


----------



## babybart (Apr 24, 2015)

Some parts made here, some made in Japan, assembled in Japan due to cheaper labor. I should have said American design by an American company. I apologize and did not mean to be misleading.


----------



## hopm (Apr 25, 2015)

i have a 16hp Vanguard on mine that is moving close to 14 years operation. i can't complain.


----------



## AlasKarl (Apr 25, 2015)

Sawyer Rob, babybart, hopm; thank you very much for your input! I agree, Vanguards are real solid engines, we run a couple Go-Devils with 35 HP Vanguards on river boats, no complaints at all!

And yes, the LM29 B&S option is a V-Twin Vanguard. Here is a comparison http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...38&cr=&numR=0&catentryId=200429919&cr=&numR=0 of the three available power units.


----------



## Grey (Apr 25, 2015)

My vote is B&S Vangard.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Apr 27, 2015)

Go for the most horsepower. I've got the 23 horse Briggs & Stratton Vangard on my Norwood HD36, and the only time I have problems with it is when the air filter gets clogged with sawdust, or I let it run out of gas (starts right up when I refill the tank, though). I generally run ethanol-free gas, but lots of times just put in what's handy. By the way, congratulations on your decision. Chain saws are for cutting trees down, not cutting them up (in my opinion). You'll make a lot more lumber & enjoy it.


----------



## hopm (Apr 27, 2015)

Ethanol free is a must if you don't run on a very regular basis. I may run 6 or 8 days in a 2 week period and then go 3 or 4 weeks without a startup. Didn't take long to discover the cost of ethanol free was must cheaper in the long run.


----------



## hamish (Apr 27, 2015)

I have been using the GX390 on my ML26 for the past almost 4 years, it eats anything I throw at it and starts first pull every time, and am averaging 20K BF a year so it sees a lot of use. All three are good motors. I sell and service all three brands, and I service more Briggs the anything else, but only one Vanguard I about 11 year now, but regretfully not many things are powered with a Vanguard.


----------



## AlasKarl (Apr 28, 2015)

Dave Boyt, hopm, hamish; thank you for your advice, it is much appreciated! Yesterday I talked to Norwood, asking for a new shipping quote for the Briggs & Stratton LM29 with a "bunch of" add ons.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 28, 2015)

Not thought about using a Woodmizer?

Very popular around this part of the state. The shop used to be a dealer and sold tons of LT15s.


----------



## AlasKarl (Apr 30, 2015)

ValleyFirewood, yes indeed, I first thought of getting the WM LT15, but for reasons that I can't fully explain "fell in love" with Norwood, with the LM29 being just right for my applications. Talk about agony of choice! Don't we live in the greatest country on gods green earth?


----------



## hamish (Apr 30, 2015)

AlasKarl said:


> ValleyFirewood, yes indeed, I first thought of getting the WM LT15, but for reasons that I can't fully explain "fell in love" with Norwood, with the LM29 being just right for my applications. Talk about agony of choice! Don't we live in the greatest country on gods green earth?


 
Um nope, but hey at least your going to be a Norwood owner!


----------



## Dave Boyt (May 4, 2015)

Norwood makes a great mill and will serve you well. Very rugged & easy to maintain. What add-ons did you get for it?


----------



## AlasKarl (May 4, 2015)

Thank you Dave Boyt, I like what you said!

Well, today I pulled the trigger on the Norwood LumberMate LM29 with the 16 hp Briggs & Stratton Vanguard, electric start. Add-ons are toe boards, board offloaders, a 4 foot extension, water lube kit, ceramic blade guide, and the rapid dogging system. Might as well have the best 

Good times ahead, I am totally thrilled!

Thank you all for your advice, that really helped.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 4, 2015)

I was talking to Carl about the Norwood unit and he said they are a great brand as well. I'm not a sawyer, just get a taste of it here and there helping Carl do lumber.

If you end up in this neck of the woods and need blades sharpened, let me know, I'll hook you up at a better price.



AlasKarl said:


> ValleyFirewood, yes indeed, I first thought of getting the WM LT15, but for reasons that I can't fully explain "fell in love" with Norwood, with the LM29 being just right for my applications. Talk about agony of choice! Don't we live in the greatest country on gods green earth?


----------



## hopm (May 4, 2015)

Electric start and rapid dawg system were 2 great decisions!!!


----------



## AlasKarl (May 5, 2015)

Right on, ValleyFirewood, thank you very much for the offer.

hopm, the rapid dogging system was an after thought, now I am really happy it's part of the package.

Man I am pumped about this mill!


----------



## Dave Boyt (May 5, 2015)

Just be careful to keep all your parts in the original boxes until you need them. Box #1 contains the instruction manual (& hat). Lots of parts, but as long as you follow the instructions, it goes together well. My biggest problem was working ahead of the instructions, then having to take it apart and re-do it right. All nuts & bolts are SAE (inches, not mm). Also, it helps to have a good, level area to assemble the track. Some people (myself included) really like the ceramic guides. Toe rollers were also a good decision. Keep us posted!


----------



## AlasKarl (May 8, 2015)

Dave Boyt said:


> Just be careful to keep all your parts in the original boxes until you need them. Box #1 contains the instruction manual (& hat). Lots of parts, but as long as you follow the instructions, it goes together well. My biggest problem was working ahead of the instructions, then having to take it apart and re-do it right. All nuts & bolts are SAE (inches, not mm). Also, it helps to have a good, level area to assemble the track. Some people (myself included) really like the ceramic guides. Toe rollers were also a good decision. Keep us posted!



Thanks, Dave! The baby is on the way to Alaska, timmmmmberrrrr...


----------



## Dave Boyt (May 14, 2015)

Great! Wish I could come up & give you a hand.


----------



## AlasKarl (Jun 6, 2015)

The eagle has landed, yes siree!













In pursuit of happiness, indeed!


----------



## carhartted (Jun 6, 2015)

That has to be one of the best pictures I have seen in a long time.


----------



## abbott295 (Jun 6, 2015)

Okay! Picture contest! AlasKarl vs. Daninvan's beach milling pictures. I vote for a tie. Beautiful pictures from both.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Jun 18, 2015)

I'll be right up to help you put it together & mill your first log (I wish). That's one of the prettiest De Havilland Beavers I've seen. Keep us posted... with more pictures.


----------



## babybart (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey AlasKarl, think you could post some more pics of your retired chainsaw mill? I am starting to scrounge materials to build one and I like that design. Any close ups would be awesome! Thanks in advance.


----------



## AlasKarl (Jul 4, 2015)

babybart said:


> Hey AlasKarl, think you could post some more pics of your retired chainsaw mill? I am starting to scrounge materials to build one and I like that design. Any close ups would be awesome! Thanks in advance.



I am sincerely sorry for the long wait with my reply, summer is here, the boys are busy. I will attach a few pictures of the old manual that I still have, and hope this helps you some. Let me know if you need any specific measurements etc.


















Slightly off topic, yet fitting: Why are there no knock knock jokes in America? Because freedom rings! Yes siree, Happy Birthday America, that land I dearly love.


----------



## babybart (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks for the pics, I wasn't expecting a response this soon even. I know all about busy time of year, actually, that's all year... Enjoy your summer and I await your pics from the new mill!


----------

